# Drum Machine/Loop help



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

I need some advice on recording using drum machines/loops. I like to record demo tunes at home. These are nothing anything fancy - more just to capture ideas and try different arrangements. I record direct to my PC and usually multitrack 2 or 3 guitar parts, a bass part and I use a cheap old Casio keyboard for drums. However, I'm stuck with using only one drum "pattern" for a whole song. I'd like to record more than one drum pattern in a song ie different patterns for the verse, then the chorus etc. Would I be better getting some kinda drum machine? Can they be used to program a whole song with different sections for verse, chorus, middle 8 etc? If so, can somebody point me to some drum machines which might be capable of that. This is just for home playing so I dont want to spend a ton of money.


----------



## Mark U. (Aug 30, 2007)

*Drum Machine*

There are many on the market that can do this...

I would check out these...

http://www.alesis.com/product.php?id=60

http://www.rolandus.com/products/productdetails.aspx?ObjectId=530&ParentId=69


----------



## a Pack of Wolves (Sep 5, 2007)

get away from actually drum machines or beatbox units 
and get into a computer program like fruity loops or acid (or using rexfiles)

for $100 you'll have a giant library of sounds and pre-written beats 
(if you don't program yer own)

i had been recording with a real drummer and switched to fruity loops and wouldn't go back to a live guy again,recently i've started using a program called dr 008 (a big drum sample library) and write or play my stuff (in midi) on cubase

using rexfiles 
you get real guys playing 
and get super high quality recorded grooves for next to no cash


----------



## offkey_ (Jan 29, 2007)

It all depends on which DAW you are using. I use Acid pro with EZ drummer. http://www.toontrack.com/


----------

